# CAS goes into effect on monday!



## totalnoob617 (Feb 23, 2013)

i have already called my isp and warned them i will be cancelling my service  the second i  recieve any of this bull shit
and will be organizing boycotts and petitions 


http://www.dailydot.com/news/copyright-alerts-system-launch-six-strikes/


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 23, 2013)

No peer to peer sharing, and you should be good.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 23, 2013)

I actually thought this had gone into effect last summer.

It'll be fun trying to trigger this just for lols. 
ALERT! yous a pirates!


----------



## Chary (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, crap. Time to start stockpiling illegal files...


----------



## Gahars (Feb 23, 2013)

Baseless hysteria and kneejerk reactions? In my GBAtemp? It's more likely than you think.

Here's just one article on the subject. TL;DR - Yeah, the CAS is a bit of a pain in the butt. No, it is not the end of your freedoms; in fact, it actually has some nice benefits. If you're a pirate, more likely than not, you'll be able to keep your peg-leg and eye-patch.

But, you know, if the ineffectual petition/boycott bandwagon is more your thing, good luck with that.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 23, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Baseless hysteria and kneejerk reactions? In my GBAtemp? It's more likely than you think.
> 
> Here's just one article on the subject. TL;DR - Yeah, the CAS is a bit of a pain in the butt. No, it is not the end of your freedoms; in fact, it actually has some nice benefits. If you're a pirate, more likely than not, you'll be able to keep your peg-leg and eye-patch.
> 
> But, you know, if the ineffectual petition/boycott bandwagon is more your thing, good luck with that.


most likely   it wont be the end of "piracy" FAIR USE , but it still means they are   obviously doing DPI and spying on your  internet activity ,its the principal
they still havent gave up on   CISPA , SOPA,PIPA ,ACTA and the rest of it


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

Aw man a totalnoob617 thread?

Can't wait for the batshit crazy to come out.


----------



## loco365 (Feb 23, 2013)

Should I be glad I live in Canada?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 23, 2013)

Or, you could just use newsgroups and not worry about any of it.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 23, 2013)

If you pirate in a way that makes it easy to get caught, you have no room to complain if you get caught.

Public trackers, direct downloads, etc.

Usenet ftw.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2013)

*Ahem*

http://lifehacker.com/5940565/why-y...and-how-to-choose-the-best-one-for-your-needs

'Nuff said.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 23, 2013)

Or, you could just stop stealing shit...


----------



## Devin (Feb 23, 2013)

Bleh. I started looking for a new private tracker today anyway.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Or, you could just stop stealing shit...


 
They still might go after you if they think you're downloading an illegal file even if it's legit. Besides, I don't like those government goons tracing my every move.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 23, 2013)

yeah i thought this was suppose to happen in jan. 1st.

i don't really care about this piece of crap.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 23, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Or, you could just stop stealing shit...


its not stealing its called FAIR USE , the contents comapnies have everyone brainwashed to think that fair use is  "stealing" its fucking bullshit, 
its not piracy unless you are making multiple copies and selling them for profit


----------



## Gahars (Feb 23, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> FAIR USE


 
You keep using those words. I do not think they mean what you think they mean.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> its not stealing its called FAIR USE , the contents comapnies have everyone brainwashed to think that fair use is "stealing" its fucking bullshit,
> its not piracy unless you are making multiple copies and selling them for profit


 
So it's just copyright infringement. So much better.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 23, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> its not stealing its called FAIR USE , the contents comapnies have everyone brainwashed to think that fair use is "stealing" its fucking bullshit,
> its not piracy unless you are making multiple copies and selling them for profit


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 23, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> Should I be glad I live in Canada?


 
Yes. Yes you should.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 23, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> its not stealing its called FAIR USE , the contents comapnies have everyone brainwashed to think that fair use is "stealing" its fucking bullshit,
> its not piracy unless you are making multiple copies and selling them for profit


I think you're confused as to what Fair Use is...


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> its not stealing its called FAIR USE , the contents comapnies have everyone brainwashed to think that fair use is "stealing" its fucking bullshit,
> its not piracy unless you are making multiple copies and selling them for profit


 
http://www.copyright.gov/fls/fl102.html

You're welcome


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 23, 2013)

Just stop pirating all together or continue pirating and stop complaining.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 23, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> I think you're confused as to what Fair Use is...


no you are the one who is confused , ,why do you think you can dvr movies and tv shows and rewatch them without paying? its called fair use, the same argument that sony used when it came out with betamax in the 80's , they argued that you had a right under fair use to to make copies of movies and tv shows for your own personal use, because they wanted to sell their beta max players/recorders ,but now that sony is in the content business they have changed their tune and are arguing for the reverse
you peope are brainwashed, by corporate douchebags


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> no you are the one who is confused , ,why do you think you can dvr movies and tv shows and rewatch them without paying? its called fair use, the same argument that sony used when it came out with betamax in the 80's , they argued that you had a right under fair use to to make copies of movies and tv shows for your own personal use, because they wanted to sell their beta max players/recorders ,but now that sony is in the content business they have changed their tune and are arguing for the reverse
> you peope are brainwashed, by corporate douchebags


 
Technically you can just use your DVR because you're still watching ads. The only reason television exists is because of ads. You watch TV, people get money from advertising, and that's why TV exists.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 23, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> no you are the one who is confused , ,why do you think you can dvr movies and tv shows and rewatch them without paying? its called fair use, the same argument that sony used when it came out with betamax in the 80's , they argued that you had a right under fair use to to make copies of movies and tv shows for your own personal use, because they wanted to sell their beta max players/recorders ,but now that sony is in the content business they have changed their tune and are arguing for the reverse
> you peope are brainwashed, by corporate douchebags


 
Please stop posting.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh god this thread. Can we just ban all the idiots of the Temp? PLEASE?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Oh god this thread. Can we just ban all the idiots of the Temp? PLEASE?


 
I dunno, I find totalnoob's posts to be really funny. Especially when the Jews get involved.

Maybe he got banned from StormFront and was looking for a new forum?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 23, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> i have already called my isp and warned them i will be cancelling my service the second i recieve any of this bull shit
> *and will be organizing boycotts and petitions*
> 
> 
> http://www.dailydot.com/news/copyright-alerts-system-launch-six-strikes/


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 23, 2013)

How old is totalnoob617? Like 12?


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Technically you can just use your DVR because you're still watching ads. The only reason television exists is because of ads. You watch TV, people get money from advertising, and that's why TV exists.


if i dvr a movie from hbo or  there are no comercials,  in the 80'S there were high speed dubbing dual deck vcr's and tape decks 


http://www.copyright.gov/fls/fl102.html

"The distinction between what is fair use and what is infringement in a particular case will not always be clear or easily defined"

the "law" is written  ambiguously on purpose to serve the need of the people who bought it, so they can have it both ways ,have their cake and eat it too


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> if i dvr a movie from hbo or there are no comercials, in the 80'S there were high speed dubbing dual deck vcr's and tape decks
> 
> 
> http://www.copyright.gov/fls/fl102.html
> ...


 
But you pay for HBO so they don't give a shit if you record it, watch it live, whatever. If you download it illegally though then they do give quite a shit since they have no clue if you're paying for their hard work.

There's a difference between endorsing the service and recording their content and just plain downloading it with no endorsement.

I'm starting to feel like you really don't know how the television industry works.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2013)

Boycotts and petitions work?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Boycotts and petitions work?


 
I lost faith once the White House shot down the Death Star petition.

Fucking fascist government pigs.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I lost faith once the White House shot down the Death Star petition.
> 
> Fucking fascist government pigs.


 
Exactly. Petitions don't do any good, neither does boycotting. Just makes you look like a pussy.

As for their shooting down the Death Star petition, unforgivable!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm starting to feel like you really don't know how the _________ industry works.


There seems to be a lot of that going around here today...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

Also how do you organize boycotts for this? Do you just stop using the internet? Are you going to boycott the internet?

If so, I'm totally behind you totalnoob and I agree with you on every point. Just please boycott the internet to show these government power abusing big brothers whose boss.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 23, 2013)

Guys, guys, give totalnoob some respect. You have to appreciate a member who lives up to his name.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But you pay for HBO so they don't give a shit if you record it, watch it live, whatever. If you download it illegally though then they do give quite a shit since they have no clue if you're paying for their hard work.
> 
> There's a difference between endorsing the service and recording their content and just plain downloading it with no endorsement.
> 
> I'm starting to feel like you really don't know how the television industry works.


i know how it works, but copyright was put in place for the purpose of protecting  against plagiarism , it originally had nothing to do with  sharing works, it was to prevent people from passing off someone elses work as their own,  it has no application in regards to   file sharing , this whole campaign of  linking  copyright to sharing works only came  about in the mid 90's after  shawn fanning and whole napster  debacle, when the dinosaur  media companies  were desperately trying to save their  outdated obsolete bushiness model 

copyright is supposed to be used  to prevent people from profiting off the pulverization of other works 
people are allowed under fair use to make and distribute for profit from documentaries that contain copyright material  as long as the original source is credited

 copyright  was never intended to be applied in this way ,ie destroying fair use, you have a right to use a copyrighted work for your own non comercial purpose under the fair use provision ,the content companies  want to take that away to save their dying business , even thought hey are still making a fortune

they are not losing any money ,they are just not making as much as they want , 
but that is probably because all they put out lately is  complete shit,  every other movies is based on a fairy tale,jack and jill, jack and the bean stalk, red riding hood etc. because they are out of ideas, its just like that south park, if they were losing money (which they are not) they have nobody to blame but themselves

http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s15e07-youre-getting-old


http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s15e08-ass-burgers


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> i know how it works, but copyright was put in place for the purpose of protecting against plagiarism , it originally had nothing to do with sharing works, it was to prevent people from passing off someone elses work as their own, it has no application in regards to file sharing , this whole campaign of linking copyright to sharing works only came about in the mid 90's after shawn fanning and whole napster debacle, when the dinosaur media companies were desperately trying to save their outdated obsolete bushiness model
> 
> copyright is supposed to be used to prevent people from profiting off the pulverization of other works
> people are allowed under fair use to make and distribute for profit from documentaries that contain copyright material as long as the original source is credited
> ...


 
Copyright was put in place to protect people from not getting credit where credit was due. That means if I bust my ass making the movie I always wanted to make, some jackoff can't just go download a copy illegally and I end up getting little income because of it.

"Fair use" isn't going online, downloading a movie without paying for it, and then claiming there's nothing wrong with it.

Yeah, there's shit movies that come out, but its always been that way. Claiming "Oh the movie industry is shit now that's why I download illegally" is not a valid excuse. Just because Adam Sandler defecated a movie doesn't mean I should go download a great movie like Drive illegally.

Also, on the note of South Park, do realize it's made in literally six days. It's hit and miss, yes, but there's such volume to and it for a show that's done so quickly, it can be quite clever. Not to mention it can still be relevant to modern events without having to address them months like... unlike a show like Glee which takes "trendy hits" and does covers of them but by the time they come out, those "hits" are on the ass end of their popularity. Like they did a "Gangnam Style cover" (I put that in "air quotes") months after the song was a thing.

You're basically just making shit excuses to justify using someone else's work without them getting their deserved reward. I'll give credit that a movie like Jack and Jill doesn't deserve any money but to apply to tons of great movies is just bogus.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also how do you organize boycotts for this? Do you just stop using the internet? Are you going to boycott the internet?
> 
> If so, I'm totally behind you totalnoob and I agree with you on every point. Just please boycott the internet to show these government power abusing big brothers whose boss.


 
well this time its an agreement between the private ISP and content industries,
how many networks do you detect in your neighborhood? i get about 8 or more, you can always work a deal with a neighbor to share a connection , my neighbor dont use her bandwidth she barely uses the internet, and when she does its mostly for work related low bandwidth activites, if everyone did something similar then they would lose half their subscription base


----------



## Chary (Feb 23, 2013)

Question; 
If I can record a song off the radio, and put it to a cassette to listen to legally, then why is downloading the same song online and putting on my iPod illegal?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> well this time its an agreement between the private ISP and content industries,
> how many networks do you detect in your neighborhood? i get about 8 or more, you can always work a deal with a neighbor to share a connection , my neighbor dont use her bandwidth she barely uses the internet, and when she does its mostly for work related low bandwidth activites, if everyone something similar and they would lose half their subscription base


 
Yes, definitely go to your neighbors house and ask to mooch off their internet connection as a sign of protest. And then download illegal content on it so they get the blame.

Sounds legit.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Copyright was put in place to protect people from not getting credit where credit was due. That means if I bust my ass making the movie I always wanted to make, some jackoff can't just go download a copy illegally and I end up getting little income because of it.
> 
> "Fair use" isn't going online, downloading a movie without paying for it, and then claiming there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> ...


no i was saying south park is right , they are pointing out how the quality of media has declined and that they content insustry has absolute contempt for their customers, i certainly agree with that, it especially sucks cause now we have hd and 3d and coming 4k , but all the content sucks so what good is the technology if the content sucks anyways

" "Fair use" isn't going online, downloading a movie without paying for it, and then claiming there's nothing wrong with it."

there is nothing wrong with it if someone is going to make a documentary say, they are allowed under fair use to do just that and to not only do that ,but to use parts of that movies in their documentary ,and to be able to market said documentary for a profit and not have to pay royalties so long as the original producer of the film is credited in the credits

so just watching a film without paying is not a violation it falls under fair use, either the provision of being able to make a copy for your own personal use, or certainly under research purposes

these people have a total monopoly theyare not losing money and they are not fairly compensating the actual artists, artists who sign with major lables are raped, they get  such a minuscule fraction of the profits brought in from their work , the middle man record label takes all the profit ,they are parasites,and they are not going to pass on any extra revenue from a copyright crack down to the actual music artist or to the actors or game developers,


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yes, definitely go to your neighbors house and ask to mooch off their internet connection as a sign of protest. And then download illegal content on it so they get the blame.
> 
> Sounds legit.


no  i  said a deal where we split the bill 
each pay half,  then use the money you save for a VPN


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 23, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> no i said a deal where we split the bill
> each pay half, then use the money you save for a VPN


except your neighbor is the one who's held liable for any misbehaviour...  since...you know...their name is on the bill and stuff...


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 23, 2013)

Good god. If you're going to pirate something nobody here really cares. But just admit you're pirating it, don't give bs you have no idea how the legal system works excuses about it.  It's like how people here play "backups" when they've never even touched the real game.  Who are you justifying this to? Nobody cares, just get over it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> " "Fair use" isn't going online, downloading a movie without paying for it, and then claiming there's nothing wrong with it."
> 
> there is nothing wrong with it if someone is going to make a documentary say, they are allowed under fair use to do just that and to not only do that ,but to use parts of that movies in their documentary ,and to be able to market said documentary for a profit and not have to pay royalties so long as the original producer of the film is credited in the credits
> 
> ...


 
Because in a documentary it's used for educational purposes. Same with using a clip of a show on, say, The Daily Show. That falls under parody laws.

There's a complete difference between using someone's work to educate a group of people or making fun of it and downloading Gandhi illegally, getting baked, and watching it with a mouthful of Cheetos.

They crack down on people downloading movies and such because they have no clue if you're going to use it illegally. What do you want them to do to ensure that you aren't? Put a monitor on your computer and daily life to make sure you don't share it?

Also a lot of people are fairly paid. Saying "I won't pay for it because they don't fairly pay their talent" is A) bullshit and B) not helping the problem.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 23, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> except your neighbor is the one who's held liable for any misbehaviour... since...you know...their name is on the bill and stuff...


thats ok i would have no problem with the bill being in my own name , and i would be using a vpn


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because in a documentary it's used for educational purposes. Same with using a clip of a show on, say, The Daily Show. That falls under parody laws.
> 
> There's a complete difference between using someone's work to educate a group of people or making fun of it and downloading Gandhi illegally, getting baked, and watching it with a mouthful of Cheetos.
> 
> ...


To add to that...  Documentarians actually obtain permission from the copyright holder prior to releasing their footage.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 23, 2013)

I hope i won't be affecting by this shit.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because in a documentary it's used for educational purposes. Same with using a clip of a show on, say, The Daily Show. That falls under parody laws.
> 
> There's a complete difference between using someone's work to educate a group of people or making fun of it and downloading Gandhi illegally, getting baked, and watching it with a mouthful of Cheetos.
> 
> ...


 

"Because in a documentary it's used for educational purposes." 
what about say a michael more film? is it not being used for commercial purposes? he is having his documentaries put up in movie theaters and  on dvd and blue ray and selling them, is that not a commercial purpose?simply watching a film for research purpose is not a commercial purpose, nor is is watching it for your own entertainment,


what about people who watch documentaries for entertainment and glean no educational value  from them,and do so while taking bong rips and eating cheetos,  does that make them violators then?


----------



## Forstride (Feb 23, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Oh god this thread. Can we just ban all the idiots of the Temp? PLEASE?


But then there would be less than 5 people left.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> "Because in a documentary it's used for educational purposes."
> what about say a michael more film? is it not being used for commercial purposes? he is having his documentaries put up in movie theaters and on dvd and blue ray and selling them, is that not a commercial purpose?simply watching a film for research purpose is not a commercial purpose, nor is is watching it for your own entertainment,
> 
> 
> what about people who watch documentaries for entertainment and glean no educational value from them,and do so while taking bong rips and eating cheetos, does that make them violators then?


 
As biased as he is, Bowling for Columbine and such are meant to be "educational films". Like on gun control.

Yes, they're sold for a profit, but they're also meant to be educational.

And regardless of the documentary, it most likely has some educational purpose. You will learn something from it. Whether it's Bowling for Columbine, Indie Game: The Movie, or The World at War, you will take away something educational.

How this all relates to your claim to be able to download films illegally without consequence is beyond me however. Last time I checked, you're not making a documentary.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> As biased as he is, Bowling for Columbine and such are meant to be "educational films". Like on gun control.
> 
> Yes, they're sold for a profit, but they're also meant to be educational.
> 
> ...


 
im saying that if your allowed to  copy distribute and make a profit off of another work,so long as you give credit to original producer of said work ,like in the case of a documentary ,then that would go much father than merely just watching  a film for your own personal use,your not profiting from another work when you simply watch it for your  entertainment use, like someone who uses other work  to make profit, like someone who makes a documentary might , so if some one is allowed under fair use , then why wouldnt the one that goes  less far be allowed?
 they just paniced after the whole napster thing and have been trying to misapply the law and buy new ones ever since to prop up their outdated business model


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> im saying that if your allowed to copy distribute and make a profit off of another work,so long as you give credit to original producer of said work ,like in the case of a documentary ,then that would go much father than merely just watching a film for your own personal use,your not profiting from another work when you simply watch it for your entertainment use, like someone who uses other work to make profit, like someone who makes a documentary might , so if some one is allowed under fair use , then why wouldnt the one that goes less far be allowed?
> they just paniced after the whole napster thing and have been trying to misapply the law and buy new ones ever since to prop up their outdated business model


 
But most documentarians don't make documentaries for money. They hardly are big money makers. Why spend all the time and money on a documentary when I can make a quick buck off an action movie? And documentaries are educational, compared to the latest Die Hard movie for instance. I'm not a Michael Moore fan but I don't think he's some money-hungry bastard just pooping out documentaries for cash.

When you make a documentary, hell even any movie for that matter, you're adding to culture. You're contributing to society in some way. When you sit at home watching someone else's work, you're just depriving a hardworking crew of people from money they deserve.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 24, 2013)

Chary said:


> Question;
> If I can record a song off the radio, and put it to a cassette to listen to legally, then why is downloading the same song online and putting on my iPod illegal?


*But that's not legal*.  In fact back when it was a thing, they had an entire campaign against it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_Taping_Is_Killing_Music


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> *But that's not legal*. In fact back when it was a thing, they had an entire campaign against it.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_Taping_Is_Killing_Music


just because they had a campaign against it doesnt mean anything ,of course they are going to push their BS propaganda,
the fact is that they have no argument, they have no intelectual defense to their argument so they have to try and guilt people with a baseless emotional argument, oh noes you are stealing and being immoral'

what BS , if file sharing is sooo bad for the artists, then why do their very own artists that are signed with them come out and endorse "piracy" FAIR USE or the technology that makes it possible? and one of the biggest sites ever that enable it?



the big media companies were totally embarrassed by this commercial because it totally destroys their argument ,if file sharing is so bad as they say and the artists hate file sharing so much then why are they endorsing it themselves? ,does nobody see the irony and hypocrisy in this ?

if the content industry and hollywood is so hurt by file sharing,p2p etc, then how come the more the internet has grown and the more these things increase the more money they are making?
all one has to do is go look at a list of the top grossing films of all times ,and you can see that every new major film breaks the opening weekend box office record from the previous one, if this was hurting them then the last record setting opening figures would have peaked a long time ago before the internet and file sharing , they would not continue to break new records for each film that is released progressively as time moves forward ,now would they?

the fact is that all these movies make their money back and set the studios into the black on the opening weekend box office numbers alone, people will still pay for the experience of going to a theater if the movie is any good, people will still want to go see a band live in concert if their music is any good, and they can make more than a good profit off of this alone

i still havent seen the hobbit yet (yea i know shut up) i could download it right now or stream it, but i wont because i want to see it in imax 3d and dont  want to ruin it

they have no argument, because opening weekend box office records continue to be smashed the more time has gone on while this technology has existed for file sharing, avatar, harry potter,hunger games , the avengers, the dark night ,etc


and if file sharing is soooo bad for the content  industry then why are they the ones who are distributing the software to make it possible, does anybody  see the irony and the hypocrisy in this ?


----------



## Sterling (Feb 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Aw man a totalnoob617 thread?
> 
> Can't wait for the batshit crazy to come out.


Is it Glen Beckoning?


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Feb 24, 2013)

Has anything actually changed? I watched the video describing how this system is supposed to work and as I understand it companies that own copyrighted work are just joining P2P swarms so they can see the IP addresses of the other people in the swarm then they tell their ISPs about it. Isn't that how they've always caught pirates? It doesn't seem like there's any new system actually being put into place. It's not like the ISPs are scanning all packets of information sent by your computer.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 24, 2013)

If you are truly trying to use South Park as your political voice, you are what's wrong with America.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 24, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> If you are truly trying to use South Park as your political voice, you are what's wrong with America.


Give the guy some credits, man. HE TOTALLY LIVES UP TO IT'S NAME! XD


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 24, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Give the guy some credits, man. HE TOTALLY LIVES UP TO IT'S NAME! XD


maybe  you should go fill out an application for the MPAA,RIAA, or time warner,  if you dont already work for them if your going to be a copyright troll and shill for the industry  ,then you might as well get paid right


----------



## Rydian (Feb 24, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> maybe  you should go fill out an application for the MPAA,RIAA, or time warner,  if you dont already work for them if your going to be a copyright troll and shill for the industry  ,then you might as well get paid right


That's his first post in this thread, you lunatic.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 24, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> maybe you should go fill out an application for the MPAA,RIAA, or time warner, if you dont already work for them if your going to be a copyright troll and shill for the industry ,then you might as well get paid right









And I rest my case.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> That's his first post in this thread, you lunatic.


i dont care what # it is  he made a smart remark first "HE TOTALLY LIVES UP TO IT'S NAME! XD"
i guess im not allowed to reply with one then


----------



## Chary (Feb 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> *But that's not legal*. In fact back when it was a thing, they had an entire campaign against it.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_Taping_Is_Killing_Music


 
Well, my parents will be horrified to know that they passed around illegal cassettes back in the day.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 24, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> i guess im not allowed to reply with one then


 
Well, come up with something coherent first. Then we'll talk.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 24, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> i dont care what # it is  he made a smart remark first "HE TOTALLY LIVES UP TO IT'S NAME! XD"
> i guess im not allowed to reply with one then


But you were accusing them of stuff they never even talked about.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> But you were accusing them of stuff they never even talked about.


Please, I don't even mind the "accusation". He gave me quite a laugh.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> But you were accusing them of stuff they never even talked about.


 
fine, but  he insulted me first and  one can infer by his post what side of the argument he is taking 
i am not the one who is is hurling out ad homonym attacks at people to defend my position 

i dont need to as the  popular opinion is on my side, just not here on this forum apparently  

i have done nothing but state facts ,i posted a video explaining how the same people behind all the so called "anit-piracy" are the same ones who created and distributed most of the   p2p and bit torrent software
most people are able to grasp the concept that this is utter hypocrisy ,as  shown by the votes on the video (97,858 vs 2,232)(also mirrored on several other  channels with similar results) ,but of course i am the a crazy "lunatic"


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 24, 2013)

Welp, this has gone far enough.


----------

